# Why do my ribs suck!



## nomnomnom (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm currently using a Weber OTG. I use one weber coal holder with two bricks to separate the heat. I also foil the bottom grate so the air flow has to come up thru the coal holder and around to hit the meat. I try to keep the temp on the dome thermometer around 275-300 because I know they are usually not very accurate to what the grate temp is.

Ok, so I have ran 5 racks thru and only one came out good. The one that succeeded was a smaller rack and the 4 that have failed have been heavier racks. I do the 2-2-1 method. Tonight's came out pretty crappy. The line of fat that goes down the middle was still present and the meat was way too much of a tug. They were in there for a bit over 5 hours.....the only thing I can think of is that they are undercooked and the temp is not even close to what it is reading.

Should the bone be more than say 1/4 inch exposed? Because only 3-4 bones were that way, the rest of em were still not receded.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 13, 2013)

yep...  all signs point to under cooked.... ya really do need to invest in a good thermometer...  also thinking you need to do away with the foil deal ya got going on....  the weber's work great without all the added extras....


----------



## rdknb (Oct 13, 2013)

What kind of ribs, 2-2-1 is for baby back ribs, 3-2-1 is for st louis cut ribs. I am guessing here but sounds like you hat st louis ribs and they were undercooked


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 13, 2013)

2-2-1 is only for Baby Back Ribs. If you are using large racks of Spare Ribs, 5 hours is not enough unless you are truely at 275°F+/-. Many go by how much pull back there is but I have had fully cooked fall of the bone ribs with very little bone showing. A better test is to pick up a rack from the end, 3-4 bones in with a pair of tongs. The rest of the rack should bend 90° and the meat should split and crack. Additionally a toothpick should penetrate the meat easily. You really should get a Thermometer that has a probe that can be placed on the rack with the meat. That way you now exactly where you are at. The MAVERICK 732 is a great therm for the job, has two probes, one for the smoker temp and one for meat temp. You also get a remote monitoring receiver. As it gets colder that is a nice feature. You can get them here...http://www.amazenproducts.com. Todd is a member and has the best customer service of any company I have dealt with...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Oct 13, 2013)

One more thing to realize, fall is in the air and ambient temperatures where I live are as much as 25 degrees less than two weeks ago. If you are further north it would even even more predominant.

Where you might have used a 2 2 1 a few weeks ago, now you'll need more heat 3 2 1 now because of the larger radiant drain upon the pit. Temp and windage are large factors.  Add elevation and you'll be a marksman....LOL unless you live in Colo.

You need to see a nice pull back on the meat from the bone, and try the break over test. Pick 'em up with tongs and see if the meat starts to break where the flop over.

To quote a wizened old veteran, "Patience"

It'll get better....


----------



## miamirick (Oct 13, 2013)

Practice, practice practice.  You'll gat a feel for them when they are done or need to cook longer,  sometimes you need to do first leg longer if they are real meaty then foil for longer   But you'll get it after a few more try's.    Keep a toothpick handy and insert it when you think it's done if it slides in and out easy then they are ready.


----------



## nomnomnom (Oct 13, 2013)

They were baby backs. They were just super meaty and thick. I guess my only concern was "cooking too long" then having dry meat. Ribs seem like a game of too much of this not enough of that and vice versa. Its a tricky game so far. Maybe I should get rid of all the foil and stuff. I was just trying to protect from too much direct heat. Do you all think I should use the two bricks to help deflect the heat or just say the heck with those and just use the coal holders? I know they are smaller but I don't mind refueling them every hour instead of just banking a big pile of coal on one side. Maybe I should just cook hot dogs!!!!!!!! hehe


----------



## fish killer (Oct 13, 2013)

Like most of the others have already stated. It's a matter of Temperature and time . You need to know the temp.. It would probably be a good idea to invest in a maverick or some other dependable thermometer it will eliminate the uncertainty of temp. Then it is only a matter of time. To quote others on this forum "it's not done till it's done".


----------



## sqwib (Oct 14, 2013)

Jimmy nailed it. 

I don't go by pullback because its not a true indicator of finished ribs.

Pull back is more extreme when foiling as opposed to no foiling and the more fat, the more pullback.

No foil













20120923441.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 14, 2013


















20120908303.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 14, 2013






foiled













20120121075.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 14, 2013


















20110428351.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Oct 14, 2013






And I strongly suggest practicing the bend technique as Jimmy mentions in his post.

Not done













20120908132.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 14, 2013






Almost There













20130608393.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 14, 2013






Done, the meat will start to crack at the 90° bend, at this point they are done!













20130608396.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 14, 2013






I only use time as a guide, the bend test has the final say, if the ribs were on 4.5 hours and I get the bend pictured above... they are done!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2013)

YOU DA MAN SQWIB!!!!....Nice pics and as always thanks for you support and sharing info...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow I never really noticed that difference between foiling and not foiling. 'Course I have only foiled a couple.


----------



## nomnomnom (Oct 14, 2013)

I threw a regular ol stove thermometer in the grill today after I did steaks just to see the grate temp to the dome temp. When it was 400 on the dome the grate said 350. But when it was at 150 they matched. GAHHHHHHHHHHHHH, I guess I should just buy a good one huh.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2013)

Get the MAV 732. It's going to get COLD in Ohio and you will appreciate sitting in the warm house while your meat does it's thing with Snow falling...JJ


----------



## yardbird (Oct 14, 2013)

+1 for the Maverick 732. I bought one and found my door temp gauge was off by 50 degrees. Smoke hollow sent me another one, but I never trusted it again. I might pick up a second 732. I find I often have more than one thing in the smoker and sometimes they get done at different times depending on where they are or whether or not they feel loved or something. A second meat probe would be nice.

Hmmm.... I wonder if I can stick a meat probe in the "BBQ" port of the second maverick and have 3 meat probes....

Anyways.... you REALLY need to know what your temps are and an accurate thermometer is a must.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Also, keep a logbook for all your smokes - something as simple as a spiral notebook, or use one for each type of meat.  Date it, list time of day, ambient temp, what you did, what you changed and outcome, and notes for next time.  Plus anything else that seems relevant.  Keep it simple but accurate.  You will learn how to diagnose your 'mistakes' (just remember, that's the best part, try and try again!)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 15, 2013)

Yardbird, I asked Todd a couple years ago about a Meat Probe in the BBQ port and he said it works fine. He sells extra probes at a good price...JJ


----------



## lilricky (Oct 15, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> Also, keep a logbook for all your smokes - something as simple as a spiral notebook, or use one for each type of meat.  Date it, list time of day, ambient temp, what you did, what you changed and outcome, and notes for next time.  Plus anything else that seems relevant.  Keep it simple but accurate.  You will learn how to diagnose your 'mistakes' (just remember, that's the best part, try and try again!)


A good thermometer and a log book were the 2 best things I had when I first started. Well said Pops


----------



## jtrainor56 (Oct 15, 2013)

I agree with Pops on the log book. I record every smoke, including times, temperature, what I used for rub/inject/brine and each step such as foiling and how long the meat site in the cooler.

Also get yourself a Maverick 732 or the like, it makes a world of difference, you'll be better off knowing the grill temp and have better control over your smoke. ~Joe


----------



## gary s (Oct 15, 2013)

I know several people have said the same thing, Check your temp gauge to make sure you are cooking at what you think you are. I have said many time the 3-2-1  and the 2-2-1 cooking method is a good rule of thumb and place to start. The bend test and pullback you know exactly how your ribs are doing. I cooked brisket and ribs last Thursday used the 3-2-1 on Medium Spares  but it was actually 3-2 and about 30 min. One thing I tell people is get to know your smoker, its hot spots, cold spots and heat holding and fluctuating. I have been BBQing for over 35 years and can pretty much tell by looks and feel if they are done. I check my temp gauge several time a year by sticking the probe or stem into boiling water to make sure it is reading correctly. Don't get frustrated you'll get it figured out, Lord knows how many time my early cooks weren't up to par.

Gary


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 15, 2013)

NomNomNom said:


> Ok, so I have ran 5 racks thru and only one came out good. The one that succeeded was a smaller rack and the 4 that have failed have been heavier racks. I do the 2-2-1 method. Tonight's came out pretty crappy. The line of fat that goes down the middle was still present and the meat was way too much of a tug. They were in there for a bit over 5 hours.....the only thing I can think of is that they are undercooked and the temp is not even close to what it is reading.


The great untold secret to cooking ribs is...size matters. I find that 2.5-2.75 pound racks of BB's will cook in the requisite 5 hours of the 2-2-1 method, 3 pounds and more will take longer.

And as* Sqwib *said use the bend test to check for doneness.


----------



## sackings23 (Oct 15, 2013)

As a complete newbie to smoking meat, can someone verify what 3-2-1 and 2-2-1 is. Is that 3 hours unwrapped, 2 hours wrapped, and 1 hour unwrapped, and of course the same for 2-2-1? If not, please let me know. Thanks everyone!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 15, 2013)

sackings23 said:


> As a complete newbie to smoking meat, can someone verify what 3-2-1 and 2-2-1 is. Is that 3 hours unwrapped, 2 hours wrapped, and 1 hour unwrapped, and of course the same for 2-2-1? If not, please let me know. Thanks everyone!


There is always an answer here at SMF.  Just use the search tool above and there are so many articles for you to read and gather info.

Here is the one about the times and different ribs.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/smoking-ribs

Kat


----------



## nomnomnom (Oct 15, 2013)

So, just with a typical oven thermo I found out there was a 50 degree difference in the grate to dome temp. So this explains why they have sucked so bad, hehe. I got a little ol $5 half rack today to experiment with and they are actually doing what they are supposed to. I am a Newb level 2 now


----------



## gary s (Oct 16, 2013)

Isn't it crazy what 50º makes !!!    That is why I check my temp. gauges every once in a while just to make sure. Sounds like your on the right track now. Keep us posted,

Gary


----------



## nomnomnom (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm cooking a small boston butt today since I have nothing else to do with myself on vacation. It seems the built in temp gauge on the dome is pretty accurate when the temps are cold and windy outside. When it is warm and ideal conditions the dome reads way hotter. I'm assuming it just has to do with the ambient temps around the thermometer and when it is colder you are not getting the outside temps mixed in with it, etc.


----------



## gary s (Oct 17, 2013)

One thing I would probably do is get a good Thermometer and install it in your dome, wouldn't hurt to have 2. I have a Cheap-O Brinkman that I have had for years so last year or year before (don't remember) I decided to do some modifications to make it a better and more efficient smoker, adding a new gauge was one of the mod's. It reads different than the one that came installed. This one I can take off and check it periodically  ...........   Just a thought

Gary


----------

